# OTA TV 3.0 ATSC Standard With 4K is Official



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

The New OTA TV 3.0 Standard With 4K is Now Official

Yesterday at CES Advanced Television Systems Committee (ATSC) today commemorated the achievement of a major milestone in TV history the official standards for OTA 3.0 TV.
Our suite of ATSC 3.0 standards paves the way for a new kind of television service, one that is far more flexible and adaptable than previous standards. ATSC 3.0 will bring historic innovations to broadcasters and to viewers, from robust transmission to immersive audio, and from 4K Ultra-HDTV to interactive services and more.

https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/new-ota-tv-3-0-standard-4k-now-official/


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Very cool, thanks


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

ATSC 3.0 may start rolling out sooner than originally planned
https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/3-0-ota-tv-may-start-rolling-march/

Why is it impossible to log in to HTS anymore ? ?


----------

